

Ask HN: Why's there no down-vote option? - treskot

Social News websites usually have both upvote and downvote options. But not HN. Your thoughts and analysis behind this trend?
======
treskot
There's definitely a reason behind this.

To cut down spam submissions can be flagged. Also, comments can be down voted
after a user accumulates sufficient "karma" or points gained when submissions
or comments are voted up.

------
sheraz
I think the downvote option appears after you have a certain number of karma
points. 500 or so?

~~~
treskot
I believe that option is only available for down voting comments and not for
parent links/posts.

